# PHP Expert



## Megrisoft (Oct 17, 2007)

My name is Aman. I am PHP programmer from Megrisoft.Com, I like this forum and would like to be active member to share knowledge and take part in discussions...


----------



## godsdead (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet, i joined today, and am also a PHP programmer =]


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

I am also a PHP programer. A rubbish one, so expect lots of questions off me


----------



## godsdead (Oct 18, 2007)

haha thats sweet =p


----------



## rideshowoff (Oct 19, 2007)

i just started a site and would like some help from you experts. Im a newbie at php but would love to learn. Any ways, i have a site running php motion and would like to integrate it with a phpbb2 forum. i will give you the usernames and passwords to acess this if you PM me, also i need some help adding adbrite ads to my phpmotion videos. I will credit who ever helps.:up:


----------



## godsdead (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet, iv never heard of php motion, i havent got time to research at the moment, although i have some experiance iwth PHPBB, isnt 3 out now?


----------



## rideshowoff (Oct 19, 2007)

yes phpbb3 is out now but im pretty sure its still in beta mode, so im going to wait. And PHP MOtion is a youtube look alike thats completely free. I need someone to help me add the adbrite.com video ads to the videos auto. Here's what adbrite says how to do it but i don't know where to put it.



> Add Video API Documentation
> Want a faster way to register your videos with AdBrite? Does your video site automate video uploading? If so, then you might be interested in using our API. Simply ping our API at https://www.adbrite.com/video/add_video_api.php with the required parameters, and if everything's OK, we'll send back an XML file with the appropriate code to put on your site.
> 
> Description of CGI parameters
> ...


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

phpBB 3 is in RC5 and looks like its going to be the final version =]


----------

